# Zwei kritikwürdige Urteile



## Zeitungsleser (10 Januar 2004)

Wie Dialerundrecht.de zu entnehmen ist, hat leider wieder einmal die Gegenseite gewonnen. Zu den Urteilen:

http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/agfrankfurtam220803.htm

Hier stört mich das hier:

 Auch in neueren Entscheidungen, so das Amtsgericht München vom 04.09.2001, NJW 2002, 2960 wird die automatisierte Anwahl von Telefonmehrwertdiensten durch ein sogenanntes Dialer-Programm dem Computernutzer zugerechnet. 

Erstens ist das (2001!) wohl kaum noch neu; zweitens eigentlich längst überholt. Man sollte dem Gericht eine vollständige Kopie dieses Forums zur gründlichen Lektüre zukommen lassen.



http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/agguenzburg311003.htm



Bei oben genanntem Urteil finde ich folgenden Teil sehr kritikwürdig:

Zur Sorgfaltspflicht eines Internetbenutzers gehört nämlich auch den Verbindungsaufbau zu überwachen und Verbindungen nur bei ausdrücklicher Freigabe aufbauen zu lassen (vgl. AG München, NJW 2002, 2960). 


Wie stellt sich das Gericht das eigentlich vor? Anscheinend hat man dort wohl noch nichts von Autodialern und dergleichen gehört.


----------



## johinos (10 Januar 2004)

*Weltfremd?*

Mich würde interessieren, ob die verantwortlichen Richter/innen selbst schon mal im Internet gesurft haben.


----------



## Stalker2002 (10 Januar 2004)

*Re: Weltfremd?*



			
				johinos schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde interessieren, ob die verantwortlichen Richter/innen selbst schon mal im Internet gesurft haben.



Das dürfen die doch nicht, sonst wären sie ja befangen.    

MfG
L.


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Januar 2004)

Südlich der Mainlinie beginnt der Balkan   

cp


----------



## sascha (10 Januar 2004)

> Südlich der Mainlinie beginnt der Balkan



Vooooooooooooorsicht. Bayern liest mit  8)


----------



## Counselor (10 Januar 2004)

Wann schnallen die Amtsrichter endlich mal, dass der bloße Nachweis einer Verbindung über eine Mehrwertnummer sich nicht eignet, einen Vertragsschluss über die Nutzung von Content im Internet zu beweisen. 

Mehrwertdienste sind ja nicht mal Telefondienstleistungen für die Öffentlichkeit, sondern Verträge zwischen dem Anbieter des Dienstes  (Verkäufer) und dem Käufer hinter dem PC. Nur der Forderungseinzug findet halt über den Netzbetreiber statt.


----------



## Chemiker (11 Januar 2004)

*Re: Weltfremd?*



			
				johinos schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde interessieren, ob die verantwortlichen Richter/innen selbst schon mal im Internet gesurft haben.


Behaupte mal: NEIN !! :cry: 

Dann hätten sie mit "an Sicherheit grenzende Wahrscheinlichkeit" diese Seiten gelesen.


			
				cp schrieb:
			
		

> Südlich der Mainlinie beginnt der Balkan.


Na was ein Glück, dass wir nördlich des =Weisswurstäquators= wohnen ! 8) 

Gruß,
Chemiker
 :schreiben:


----------



## Chemiker (11 Januar 2004)

*Postings-Zitate    und weiter ??*

@ Gast oder GAST oder gAsT ???

Vieleicht spreche ich hiermit unterschiedliche Gäste an oder auch den GAST. Das mit dem zitiren funzt. 
Nur was möchtest Du uns sagen? 
Ich vermisse Deine Antworten/Aussagen dazu. :-? 

Solche (sorry) Sinnloszitate blähen den Thred nur auf. 

Chemiker :schreiben:


----------



## johinos (11 Januar 2004)

*Richterschimpfe*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wann schnallen die Amtsrichter endlich mal, dass der bloße Nachweis einer Verbindung über eine Mehrwertnummer sich nicht eignet, einen Vertragsschluss über die Nutzung von Content im Internet zu beweisen.


Schimpfe auf Amtsrichter/innen oder sonstige Entscheidungsträger, die zu einem für Abzocke-Gegner nicht nachvollziehbaren Ergebnis kommen, ist hier sicher fehl am Platz. Es wäre zuviel verlangt, wenn die sich in allen Spezialgebieten detailliert auskennen sollen. 

Es gilt ja auch, dass in Zivilsachen bei Gericht nur aufgrund der vorgelegten Beweise und Vorträge entschieden wird. Selbst wenn es der Richter besser weiß: Wird das entscheidende Kriterium nicht vorgetragen, gewinnt der Gegner! Ich behaupte einfach mal, die unterlegenen Rechtsanwälte haben die Beiträge des "jurist" nicht gelesen.


----------



## Chemiker (11 Januar 2004)

*Re: Richterschimpfe*



			
				johinos schrieb:
			
		

> Ich behaupte einfach mal, die unterlegenen Rechtsanwälte haben die Beiträge des "jurist" nicht gelesen.



Zum einen stimme ich Dir da zu, sie (RAe) sollten die Beiträge wirklich mal lesen. Es würde denen viel Arbeit + Kosten ersparen. :cry: 

Zum anderen, sollten sie (RAe) es mal besser lassen, sonst geht uns das "Futter" vor Gericht aus. :supercool: 

Chemiker :schreiben:


----------



## Counselor (11 Januar 2004)

*Hebung der Entscheidungsqulität*



			
				johinos schrieb:
			
		

> Schimpfe auf Amtsrichter/innen oder sonstige Entscheidungsträger, die zu einem für Abzocke-Gegner nicht nachvollziehbaren Ergebnis kommen, ist hier sicher fehl am Platz. Es wäre zuviel verlangt, wenn die sich in allen Spezialgebieten detailliert auskennen sollen.



Es war ja nicht als Schimpfe der Entscheidungsträger gedacht. Dass da auch keiner perfekt ist, ist mir klar. Ich wundere mich nur darüber, warum man seitens der Verantwortlichen nichts unternimmt, um die Entscheidungsqualität zu heben. Stattdessen beschränkt man die Rechtswege und läßt die Leute auf unausgegorenen Urteilen und dem finanziellen Schaden sitzen. Das ist das, wo ich die Wand hoch könnte.


----------



## Anonymous (11 Januar 2004)

*Re: Hebung der Entscheidungsqulität*



			
				Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> ...warum man seitens der Verantwortlichen nichts unternimmt, um die Entscheidungsqualität zu heben.


Wer ist eigentlich verantwortlich?


----------



## Counselor (12 Januar 2004)

*Re: Hebung der Entscheidungsqulität*



			
				anna schrieb:
			
		

> Counselor schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wahrscheinlich derzeit keiner, aber dem Problem will die Regierung jetzt abhelfen:
http://www.miknuth.keepfree.de/zeitung/TXT/2003/170903/koelner_anzeiger_170903.htm


----------



## Chemiker (12 Januar 2004)

> Zypries will Richter zur Weiterbildung zwingen



Gibt es da nicht ein Forenmitglied, welches Seminare anbietet ??!! :gruebel: 

Die Kurse seien "schnell, bissig .....aber meistens fair". :wave: 

Man sollte Frau Zypris diese Info zukommen lassen. :tröst: 

Chemiker
 :schreiben:


----------



## Heiko (12 Januar 2004)

Chemiker schrieb:
			
		

> > Zypries will Richter zur Weiterbildung zwingen
> 
> 
> 
> Gab es da nicht mal ein Forenmitglied, welches Seminare anbot ??!! :gruebel:


In der Tat gabs in Bayern auch schon ein Seminar zur Fortbildung im Internetbereich für Staatsanwälte.
Da in Bayern Staatsanwälte in der Regel später zu Richtern werden, ist damit der erste Schritt getan.
In Bundesländern mit getrennten Laufbahnen ist das allerdings nicht ganz so leicht.


----------



## technofreak (12 Januar 2004)

*Re: Postings-Zitate    und weiter ??*



			
				Chemiker schrieb:
			
		

> @ Gast oder GAST oder gAsT ???
> 
> Vieleicht spreche ich hiermit unterschiedliche Gäste an oder auch den GAST. Das mit dem zitiren funzt.
> Nur was möchtest Du uns sagen?
> ...



@Chemiker 

manche Gäste sind mit der Forensoftware überfordert....

Gruß
tf


----------



## Anonymous (12 Januar 2004)

> Es gilt ja auch, dass in Zivilsachen bei Gericht nur aufgrund der vorgelegten Beweise und Vorträge entschieden wird. Selbst wenn es der Richter besser weiß: Wird das entscheidende Kriterium nicht vorgetragen, gewinnt der Gegner! Ich behaupte einfach mal, die unterlegenen Rechtsanwälte haben die Beiträge des "jurist" nicht gelesen.



Hat es überhaupt unterlegene Rechtsanwälte gegeben? So unwissend können (dürfen) Anwälte eigentlich nicht sein. Für mich sieht es beinahe so aus, als hätten es die Unterlegenen in beiden Fällen ohne Anwalt probiert...


Gruß wibu


----------



## Chemiker (12 Januar 2004)

*Re: Postings-Zitate    und weiter ??*



			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> manche Gäste sind mit der Forensoftware überfordert....



Nur mal so'n "dummer" Tipp (nicht an Dich tf): :roll: 
Bevor ich meinen Beitrag losjage, verwende ich die *Vorschau*.  :wink2: 

Ist 'ne klasse Einrichtung.  :spitz: 

Gruß,
Chemiker 
:schreiben:


----------

